# Size predicting for my toy poodle



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

at 16 weeks double the weight add a half pound


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

At 19 weeks Beckie was 5,8 lbs. Now she is 8.0-8.5 lbs. I think 9-10 lbs for yours makes sense. And yes, it often happens that the puppies are bigger or smaller than the parents.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

MapleJoy said:


> is it pretty normal to have a bigger puppy from 2 smaller parents?


Yes, it's not unusual at all. Maple's eventual height and weight will be influenced not only by the genes passed on by parents but also by previous generations. There may be some larger ancestors contributing their genes. 

More nutritious food might also be a factor. 

My boys are miniatures (bred from a small miniature dam and oversize toy sire). They have both outgrown their parents by about 2-3 inches in height and correspondingly more in weight. 

Ultimately what will be important is that she is at a healthy weight for her height and structure. 

Looking over your note on her 8wk weight, she outweighed my bigger boy by almost a full pound at that same age. 

My boys records

6-28 17 
8w 4d
Neo 2.8lb 
Remo 2.3 lb

7 12 17 
10w 4d
Neo 4.0lb
Remo 3.2lb

8 2 17 
13w 4d
Neo 6lb
Remo 5lb

9 1 17 
17w 6d
Neo 8.8lb 
Remo 7.3lb

9 5 17 
Neo 9lb
Remo 7.6lb

9 22 17 
20w 6d
Neo 10.4lb
Remo 8.4lb

10 4 17 
Remo 9lb

10 21 17 
Remo 9.3lb

10 23 17 
Neo 11lb
Remo 9.5lb

10 29 17 
6m old

12 4 17
Neo appr 12lb
Remo approx 10lb

12 28 17 
Neo 12.9lb
Remo 10.7lb

12 31 17
First Happy New Year!

2018

4 7 18 
Neo about 12,5/12,75lb
Remo about 9.5lb 

4 29 18
I year old!

A typical growth chart (not a calculator) predicting age for full growth (not full maturity)



















General height charts

_NO weight restrictions on poodles only height so really weight doesn't have a lot to do with the poodle.
Toys are 10 inches in height and under.
Miniatures are over 10 inches to 15 inches.
Standards are over 15 inches. This by the breed standards for both AKC and UKC.

NOTE: A poodles height is measured from the ground up to the top of the withers (shoulder blades).


HEIGHT CHART FOR TOY POODLES




















AGE IN WEEKSHEIGHT IN INCHES5 WEEKS5 INCHES
8 WEEKS
6 INCHES12 WEEKS
7 INCHES16 WEEKS
8 INCHES
20 WEEKS
9 INCHES
24 WEEKS
10 INCHES



Toy poodles are usually finished growing in height at 6-7 months although it may take them a bit longer to fill out.


Here is another height chart for toy poodles.


AGE IN WEEKSHEIGHT IN INCHES8 WEEKS5 3/4 INCHES12 WEEKS6 3/4 INCHES6 MONTHS9 3/4 INCHES

HEIGHT CHART FOR MINIATURE POODLES


AGE IN MONTHSHEIGHT IN INCHES8 WEEKS8 - 8.5 INCHES3 MONTHS10 - 10.5 INCHES4 MONTHS11 - 11.5 INCHES6 MONTHS13.5 - 14 INCHES

Some miniature poodles will take up to 12 months to finish growing. Some will finish growing in height around 6-7 months but may take a bit longer to fill out._


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

MapleJoy said:


> Our toy poodle, Maple, is now 13 weeks. At 12.5 weeks she weighed 5 lbs. her parents are both 6 lbs.
> I know at 8 weeks she weighed 3.7 lbs
> when I put her current weight into an online toy poodle weight calculator it says she will be about 9 lbs!
> is it pretty normal to have a bigger puppy from 2 smaller parents?
> ...


She is gorgeous 😍


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks for sharing all of that information @Rose n Poos! I've also been trying to figure out how big my toy poodle will grow and I get different answers from everyone. 

At 18 weeks, he was 4.3 pounds. He goes to the vet later this week and will get weighed again (he's 21 weeks now).
His parents are 7 and 8 pounds. At 18 weeks, both his siblings were just a touch smaller than him but pretty similar in weight. When I asked the vet how big he'll get, she said maybe around 10 pounds. However, to me that seems large based upon his current weight. I don't remember exactly but I feel like my previous toy who grew to 11 pounds was much bigger by now. 

And then I did the Embark DNA test and they predict the "genetic weight" which said he would grow to 11 pounds. However, they predicted 13 pounds for my previous toy so they were 2 pounds off there. 

I included a recent picture of him below.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

At 18 1/2 weeks my boy Leonard weighed 4 pounds at just shy of 4 yrs he weighs between 6 1/4 ~6 1/2 pounds
At 20 weeks Pia weighed 4 pounds 14 ounces at 6 1/2 years she weighs 8 1/2 pounds
At 17 1/2 weeks Beatrice weighed 4 1/2 pounds before she got sick two years ago she weighed 9 1/2 pounds at 7 Beatrice weights 10 pounds 14 ounces
At 22 weeks Baby weighed in at 6 1/2 pounds as an adult she weighed in at 10 pounds
All my toys were over sized all except Baby who was 13", were approximately 11" or slightly under


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Twyla's rule of thumb calculator has served her well, too. 

I have to extrapolate a bit, but that comes closer to my bigger mpoo boys weight than any plug in calculator I've tried. 

I don't have a 16 wk weight so I averaged the two recorded closest to that, got 7.4lb, doubled to 14.8 which he's hit a couple of times. It works a touch closer for my smaller boy. 

Adding the half pound took both over but mpoos seem to have a slightly different growth pattern.


----------



## kikakc (1 mo ago)

@MapleJoy, my toy poodle is the same weight at 12.5 weeks. His parents were both 9-10 lbs. How big did Maple get?


----------



## MapleJoy (Jun 26, 2021)

kikakc said:


> @MapleJoy, my toy poodle is the same weight at 12.5 weeks. His parents were both 9-10 lbs. How big did Maple get?


She has been an even 8lbs until just the last month and now she has gained a few more ounces so she is about 8.5.


----------

